# Are you a heretic?



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

Are you a heretic quiz. I was Chalcedonian compliant and 0 percent Pelagian to boot.


----------



## youthevang (Jan 11, 2006)

Chalcedon compliant

100%


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 11, 2006)

Compliant. Where's my prize?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 11, 2006)

83% Chalcedon Compliant!



anathema?


----------



## bradofshaw (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm 100 percent chalcedon compliant. But I would like to know what it means that I am 50% nestorian and 33% monophysitism, not to mention 17% gnostic!

Some of those questions needed some qualification
such as: Jesus is of one substance with the Father in his divine nature. 

In his divine nature alone, or just in his divine nature as such?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='50' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>50%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

[Edited on 1-11-2006 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris have you been listening to too much WMCA 570AM ?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 11, 2006)

How come I'm 17% Pelagian?

What is Apollinarianism? How could I be 50% something I don't know about.

[Edited on 1-11-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

"How come I'm 17% Pelagian?"

Don't worry - 17 percent means not pelagian. 

And as you study and grow in the faith, the percentage will lower over time. Becoming zero percent pelagian is not something that happens all at once.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='17' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>17%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

Joseph: It looks like you are in the danger zone for Nestorianism. What Nestorian features do you find convincing?


[Edited on 1-11-2006 by Scott]


----------



## historyb (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Ivan (Jan 11, 2006)

Chalcedon compliant

100%


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Chris,
You aren't the only one who didn't get 100% . . . and I got 50% nestorianism (whatever that is)  

[Edited on 1-12-2006 by Puddleglum]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Chalcedon compliant
> 
> 100%





And for the record, "Nestorianism is the Christian doctrine that Jesus existed as two persons, the man Jesus and the divine Son of God, rather than as a unified person" (from Wikipedia).


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> And for the record, "Nestorianism is the Christian doctrine that Jesus existed as two persons, the man Jesus and the divine Son of God, rather than as a unified person" (from Wikipedia).



Which actually _isn't_ Christian . . . anyways, thanks.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Peter (Jan 11, 2006)

Also 100% Chalcedonian and 67% Nestorian. The q. that must have thrown it off is the one about Christ's humanity only dying on the cross, which is actually Chalcedonian and the opposite view is Eutychianism.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 11, 2006)

I did it again and I purged myself of Gnosticism.

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Civbert (Jan 11, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Chris have you been listening to too much WMCA 570AM ?



I am not sure what is on 570 AM? Perhaps I should listen....

All my answers were either totally disagree or totally agree with, I think, four questions I was unsure of what was being asked, so I put a neutral answer - which I guess affected the score. Although I had 0% Gnosticism.


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone get Chalcendonian compliant and zero percent on everything else?


----------



## DanielC (Jan 12, 2006)

All y'all are heretics in my book 

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## DanielC (Jan 12, 2006)

Just joking, of course - the test is messed up. You must agree on only three questions to get the "correct" result. Took me a minute.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Mike (Jan 12, 2006)

Chalcedon compliant	100%
Apollanarian	67%
Pelagianism	42%
Nestorianism	33%
Modalism	33%
Monophysitism	33%
Gnosticism	8%

I'm an Apollanarian? I hope that isn't like being an Apollinarian!


----------



## SRoper (Jan 12, 2006)

Chalcedon compliant 100%

Apollanarian 33%

Nestorianism 33%

Monophysitism 33%


So what are the correct answers to the following, and what is the corresponding heresy?

"Jesus' human nature is lesser than his divine nature."

"'Son of God' refers to Jesus' divine nature only. As man he is simply the 'firstborn'."

"Only Jesus' human nature died on on the cross."


----------



## Mike (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> So what are the correct answers to the following, and what is the corresponding heresy?


Here are my guesses:



> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> "Jesus' human nature is lesser than his divine nature."


I think this is Monophysitism, though it might have been Nestotianism; pretty sure they were looking for "no."



> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> "'Son of God' refers to Jesus' divine nature only. As man he is simply the 'firstborn'."


I think this is probably Adoptionism. It also applies to Nestorianism. The orthodox answer is "no."



> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> "Only Jesus' human nature died on on the cross."


Nestorianism. The statement is false.


Lesson: Nestorianism is bad.


[Edited on 1-13-2006 by Mike]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did his divine nature die? Can God die?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Compliant. Where's my prize?


You get it later.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 83% Chalcedon Compliant!
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know where the matches are?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 13, 2006)

You scored as Chalcedon compliant. 



You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.

Chalcedon compliant

100% 
Nestorianism

67% 
Apollanarian

33% 
Monophysitism

33% 
Docetism

0% 
Arianism

0% 
Monarchianism

0% 
Adoptionist

0% 
Donatism

0% 
Gnosticism

0% 
Socinianism

0% 
Albigensianism

0% 
Modalism

0% 
Pelagianism

0%


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> So did his divine nature die?


The whole of Jesus Christ died.



> Can God die?



Phil 2:5-8
_Have this attitude in yourselves which was also in Christ Jesus, Who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped, but emptied Himself, taking the form of a bond-servant, and being made in the likeness of men. Being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself by becoming obedient to the point of death, even death on a cross. _

You see, the eternal Word dwelt as flesh. As such, He hubmbled Himself to death, even death on a cross. It is a great wonder of our faith that God the Son in the form of a man suffered to the point of death (as well as that God the son took the form of a man.) However, we know it is true by the testemony of God's faithful, holy writ.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm still puzzled. can you explain this to me more. I am of the belief that God is by nature eternal. (incapable of dying) Because of this, and Jesus' two natures, one divine and one human (Jesus being fully God and fully Human, two natures one person), He could have given His human life.

Anyway, if I'm wrong on this point I am willing to listen.

I remember listening to R.C Sproul once, and he said that it is wrong to say that, "The second member of the Trinity died"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



Mike, what the paragraph above seems to be saying is the the Son died, not simply that the human nature died. If so, its not only error, it would be heresy according to everyone's book. Let me be clear - Did the 2nd person of the Trinity actually die (i.e. cease to have being) when the human nature of Christ died?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 13, 2006)

Matthew can you explain this to me?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



I bet you scored high in the monophysite area...


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> I'm still puzzled. can you explain this to me more. I am of the belief that God is by nature eternal. (incapable of dying) Because of this, and Jesus' two natures, one divine and one human (Jesus being fully God and fully Human, two natures one person), He could have given His human life.
> 
> Anyway, if I'm wrong on this point I am willing to listen.


I could be wrong as well, but it seems like Paul taught that the incarnate Word suffered unto death. 

This does not deny His Divine Eternity: He was not annihilated, he died. He still existed.


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Mike, what the paragraph above seems to be saying is the the Son died, not simply that the human nature died. If so, its not only error, it would be heresy according to everyone's book. Let me be clear - Did the 2nd person of the Trinity actually die (i.e. cease to have being) when the human nature of Christ died?


If that is the meaning of die, than no. Neither did the human nature..,

edit: I realize it is a serious charge you are making. However, I really believe that the Scriptural understanding I have provided is faithful to the word. Unless I am convicted by Scripture and plain reason, my conscience is captive to the Word of God. I cannot and will not recant of this, for to go against conscience is neither right nor safe.

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by Mike]


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mike_
> ...


33%, the observant reader would notice. Note that you doubled my score as a Nestorian. No shock there, I suppose.

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by Mike]


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> I bet you scored high in the monophysite area...


33%, the observant reader would notice. Note that you doubled my score as a Nestorian. No shock there, I suppose.

[Edited on 1-13-2006 by Mike] [/quote]

 Touche. I was vaguely troubled by that. Some of the questions we very poorly worded.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 18, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

Late to the game, hey I found this on Monergism - then searched here to see if it had already been posted!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

I'm with others that wish the questions had been more specific. I wish it would go back and explain why my answers were Nestorian because I certainly don't have any leanings in the direction that Christ is more than one person. I think the questions are worded poorly in some places to leave doubt as to whether I should strongly agree or disagree. Do you think there are any questions where the person ought to moderately agree?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 19, 2006)

I concur that the questions were not really clearly articulative(?) - I really only answered Agree/Disagree 

*God* in three persons, blessed Trinity!


----------



## Saved sheep (Feb 19, 2006)

You scored as Chalcedon compliant. 

You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.

Chalcedon compliant

100% Apollanarian (Because he was given special lessons, see Acts... Edited: No, that does not match his name in Acts 18,24-26... does anybody know what this "school" teaches? Seems i was impressed by lessons i never heard.)
33% Nestorianism (Scaring... ?!)
33% Monophysitism (Scaring ....?!)
33% Donatism (Scaring ... ?!)
17% Docetism (Scaring...?1)
0% Arianism
0% Monarchianism (Long live the king?)
0% Adoptionist
0% Gnosticism
0% Socinianism
0% Albigensianism
0% Modalism
0% Pelagianism (of course not, but elect by Grace, not by works)
0% (?)

Hello Brethren,

way cool test, not sparing "hot irons" and a nice opportunity for introducing a new poster on this board.

Yours in Christ Jesus, who is the only Redeemer.

[Edited on 2-19-2006 by Saved sheep]

[Edited on 2-19-2006 by Saved sheep]

[Edited on 2-19-2006 by Saved sheep]


----------



## Saved sheep (Feb 19, 2006)

Apollanarius (310-390) was a Bishop and close friend of Athanasius. Like Athanasius, Apollanarius believed that Christ, in order to save humankind, had to be infallible and unchangeable. But this presented a problem, because if Jesus was human, then be would be fallible. Apollanarius believed that for Jesus to be infallible, Jesus could not be fully human. Jesus, therefore, lacked a human spirit, and was therefore driven only by the divine soul of God. 

Source:
williamgstroop.com/Sunday%20Classes/Gnostic%20Christianity/CLASS%203.htm

I have no clue why i am supposed to be a 100% apollanarian - hardliner! But i donÂ´t want to take this easy.

In every case, i renounce this heresy while wondering how one can be a certified chalcedonian AND an hardcore - apollanista...

My testimony: the eternal Lord Jesus Christ came in the flesh - 100% God and 100% Man, not mixed and not separateable - that includes the mind.

He was REALLY tempted, but without sin. If He had not been able to be tempted (infallible), then He would not have been able to redeem His elect by His obedience to the Father - He was obedient from A-Z and up unto the cross.

HeÂ´s the only 100% human winner in all eternity and of course 100% God.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 19, 2006)

The Catholics are enjoying this too!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 19, 2006)

100% Chalcedon compliant


----------



## larryjf (Feb 20, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## CDM (Feb 20, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> The Catholics are enjoying this too!


Meg,

For some reason I can't pull it up. How are the American Papists scoring? I would guess they might vote for some "mixture and confusion" of the natures (not knowing they're supposed to avoid it) given their indoctrination of Transubstantiation.


----------



## Peter (Feb 20, 2006)

I would have guessed that too Rich, ironically though it says theyre 66% Nestorian! Quite typically he's 33% Pelagian.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, he seems as Nestorian as some of us, but Lots more Pelagian. That at least is in line with Trent, making him Trent-compliant too! LOL


----------



## tellville (Mar 19, 2006)

I found this interesting. I went to an Easter Orthodox site that did this quiz. 

http://blog.kevinbasil.com/2006/01/12/are-you-a-heretic/#comments

They seemed to think that being Pelagian wasn't all that bad and that the West (Augustine) had "over compensated" for Pelagius. Some people even scored 100% Pelagian! 

As can be imagined, they don't think too highly of us Reformed folk <slow southern drawl>


----------



## turmeric (Mar 19, 2006)

That's fascinating. I'd like to read his article as I'm trying to understand where they're coming from for a project of mine. I spoke to an EO yesterday. There's an EO book and icon store in Portland, and he was the friendly proprietor. We talked about thoeis/sanctification. Not sure if they're heretics but they ain't reformed, that's for sure.


----------



## beej6 (Mar 19, 2006)

You scored as Chalcedon compliant. 

You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.

Chalcedon compliant 83%

Apollanarian	33%

Gnosticism	25%

Adoptionist	25%

Arianism	17%

Modalism	8%

Monophysitism	8%

Pelagianism	8%

Nestorianism	8%

Socinianism	0%

Monarchianism	0%

Docetism	0%

Donatism	0%

Albigensianism	0%

I repent of my 33% Apollarianism and my 25% Gnosticism & Adoptionism... where Dr. McMahon's chart of heretics?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 25, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>





[Edited on 3-25-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## Craig (Mar 26, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td></td><td> You scored as <b>Chalcedon compliant</b>. You are Chalcedon compliant. Congratulations, you're not a heretic. You believe that Jesus is truly God and truly man and like us in every respect, apart from sin. Officially approved in 451.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Chalcedon compliant</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Nestorianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='67' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>67%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monophysitism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='33' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>33%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Adoptionist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Pelagianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='17' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>17%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Apollanarian</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='17' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>17%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Docetism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Arianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Donatism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Gnosticism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Monarchianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Albigensianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modalism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Socinianism</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=131773'>Are you a heretic?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

I think I know why I have some pelagian in me...one question asked if God's grace was an aide in coming to God...I took that to think a mere "help" or "nudge". Had it asked if God's grace was our only means of coming to Him, I'd have zero Pelagian!

Also, I believe Jesus died on the cross, but not the Divine Nature...so I guess that is why I was partly heretical. Not sure what else made me a heretic, though.

[Edited on 3-26-2006 by Craig]


----------

